# Users of the Endometriosis Forum only - Research about support groups



## Amie84 (May 11, 2015)

*Please note this research is only aimed at those who use the Endometriosis Forum on the website.*

Dear users of the Endometriosis Forum

I would like to invite you to take part in an online survey titled 'Experiences of using Online Support Groups for Endometriosis'. I am a postgraduate student at the University of Nottingham studying towards a Masters in Health Psychology and I am currently undertaking a research study which forms part of my educational qualification. I am hoping to get as many responses to the survey as possible from women who use online discussion platforms such as this one and so your participation is very much appreciated. In the survey, I want to hear about:

1. Your motives for accessing online discussion boards/support groups for endometriosis 
2. Your experiences of using such groups 
3. Whether using such groups has influenced how you cope with or manage your endometriosis

Please note, the study is only intended to be completed by women and the minimum age for completion is 16 years.

If you wish to find out more, please click on the link below, where you will be taken to the participant information sheet which explains the background and procedure for the study. In case of any inquiries, please do not hesitate to contact me directly using the details given on the sheet.

https://nottingham.onlinesurveys.ac.uk/online-support-groups-for-endometriosis-womens-experien

(If the link does not work please copy and paste it into your browser address bar)

Best wishes, 
Amie Shoebotham 
Postgraduate Student in MSc Health Psychology, the University of Nottingham


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Done


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Done - good luck! 

Xxx


----------

